# I'm recovering!



## geeky (Jan 12, 2007)

Started CBT a month ago and I'm feeling very very comfortable. 

I was so anxious that I was hesitating even posting something to an internet forum. You know debating people, having someone confronting your views.

I'm feeling the change. I'm going outside, going to shopping centers, theaters, talking to strangers. 

I feel just a little anxiety. I feel like I'm recovering. 

I've quit university two years ago. I'm planning to start studying again for the first time in a year.

I still have a long way to go. But I think I've stopped getting worse, and started to recover. 

I wish the same thing all of you having trouble with SA. 

I hope I don't loose this grip any time soon.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Good luck, glad to hear its working out in little steps! Keep knocking in those mood diaires, and please post your assumptions, avoidance/experiments and beliefs work - I would personally find it really helpful as I am going through the same process at the moment. Today I uncovered about 5 assumptions and beliefs and I really feel like I'm getting somewhere - I felt the 'shift' today!

Still finding it tough to do the avoidance bit - i.e. make myself get out and do stuff like join clubs! Self-consciousness is still a big issue, but as I said, I think I nailed some of the beliefs related to that today, and I feel, well, different!

One bit of advice, from bitter experience - if your therapist does belief work with you and you don't 'feel' the new belief deep down, but only intellectually understand it, CHALLENGE YOUR THERAPIST. You will need to find that 'key' that unlocks the SA and that takes some real close observation of your emotions, putting them into words and then doing the right experiments to challenge them. For it to work - you must believe the words, either straight off the bat or after experiments to confirm it.

Anyways, speak soon

Ross


----------



## geeky (Jan 12, 2007)

That's a great advice. I'll definitely do that. I'm very comfortable with my therapist. I can tell him my most stupid obsessions. Will keep this in mind at the next session tomorrow.


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

Good job to both of you!!! :boogie :boogie


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

That's awesome! What a great way to seize your opportunity to grow. I'm impressed.


----------



## CBT Junky (Jun 6, 2007)

Good job Geeky. As you can see by my name I had gr8 success with CBT so keep working on the exercises and you will continue to improve :yes


----------



## geeky (Jan 12, 2007)

5 days passed, thankfully I didn't get back to my former situation. I'm still very comfortable and experiencing only a little anxiety. Trying to get rid of it completely but it takes time. Right CBT Junkie, it helped a lot.


----------



## CBT Junky (Jun 6, 2007)

You are right it does take time Geeky but as long as you keep working at the exercises you will make lots of progress. Not without setbacks mind you but more steps forward than back


----------



## geeky (Jan 12, 2007)

^ Thank you, really. You should post more messages to forum, we can benefit from your experience 

Day 12, nearly no anxiety but I have discovered (though I know them for a long time) two objectives to accomplish. 

1. Reduce my internet usage time. I couldn't use the internet for a few days and it was like a typicall addiction crisis. Like alcohol or cigarette addiction - thankfully I have neither - 

2. Attend an anger management course. I realize that I don't react to an annoying person for a long time and at the end I express immense anger.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Ahhh, congrats. I'm very happy for you. 

So CBT does work?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hoppipolla said:


> So CBT does work?


Not for absolutely everyone. It has a response rate of 85% in trials. There are newer follow up therapies for those in the 15%, but there are some for whom the approach does not work.

Oh and the more you put in, the more you get out 

Ross


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Hoppipolla said:
> 
> 
> > So CBT does work?
> ...


My pessimism makes me feel as if I'll probably be part of that 15%.... :sigh


----------



## CBT Junky (Jun 6, 2007)

geeky said:


> ^ Thank you, really. You should post more messages to forum, we can benefit from your experience
> 
> Day 12, nearly no anxiety but I have discovered (though I know them for a long time) two objectives to accomplish.
> 
> ...


Happy to help in any way I can Geeky. Let me know if you have any questions? I try and sign on here only once a week or so because I don't want to get sucked back into the internet too much either. It sounds like you are doing great so keep up the good work and let me know how that anger management class goes. I took one long time ago and it was pretty weak so hopefully yours will be better than mine. I think you need a good instructor and mine was just doing it for the paycheck and lacked any passion at all.


----------



## CBT Junky (Jun 6, 2007)

Hoppipolla said:


> Oh and the more you put in, the more you get out
> 
> Ross


My pessimism makes me feel as if I'll probably be part of that 15%.... :sigh[/quote]

Feeling that you in the 15% it won't help is part of the disease of anxiety and a byproduct of the pessimism it creates. I went to a seminar on cbt before I got involved in it myself and I remember one of the speakers said in reality it works for more like 97% of people but is only considered 85% successful because about 12% of patients don't use the exercises regularly and give up too soon.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

CBT Junky said:


> I remember one of the speakers said in reality it works for more like 97% of people










Whoop whoop!! :banana I am so glad I am not the only CBT maniac here.

I like your posts. Please come here more often, within bounds of what is considered forum addiction (I am not within those bounds but thats ok, I'm still in therapy :lol ) :boogie

Ross


----------



## CBT Junky (Jun 6, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> [quote="CBT Junky":25078]I remember one of the speakers said in reality it works for more like 97% of people










Whoop whoop!! :banana I am so glad I am not the only CBT maniac here.

I like your posts. Please come here more often, within bounds of what is considered forum addiction (I am not within those bounds but thats ok, I'm still in therapy :lol ) :boogie

Ross[/quote:25078]
Thanks Ross :kiss I am surprised there are not more CBT junkies on the board. Doing the exercises are a small price to pay for the amount of relief you get. What got you to believe in CBT? Honestly I was really skeptical at first because the concepts are so basic. It was not until I read the book by Sam Obitz that I began to believe in it and gave it a chance.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I had read a little about it back in 2003, and then I got referred to a therapist shortly after. It cut massive holes through my depression and really transformed my life. Unfortunately I had to move and ended before being discharged. I had a bad approval addiction still in place and with time, this eroded my gains and I relapsed into SA. This time out I am making more progress and things feel different. Good different.

I worked from the David Burns books, and I now have about 6 or 7 CBT titles, 2 especially for SA.

CBT gets an ambivalent response here. The ones who get cured leave unfortunately, which is a shame because they would serve as a good encouragement to people that are stuck, but view CBT with suspicion / apathy. It works for us (and that 97%) so that makes me happy 

Ross


----------



## CBT Junky (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Ross,

Thanks for the reply but it makes me sad that so many people here are resistant to something that can transform their lives but more than willing to try the latest pills. I went through that phase myself but grew more and more frustrated and finally got to where I feel good and for the most part in control of my life. I just finished reading your exchange on another thread with Maslow and you did a great job! I don'tr think I would have had the patience to go on as long as you did :stu I didn't back you up there but will if you want me to but I basically agreed with everything you said and was somewhat puzzled by some of his circular arguments?

I wish I could be as forceful as you are about CBT!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm an advocate of CBT. I could be a lot more organized when it comes to writing things down (I'll get there), but I've been regularly challenging myself to go forward where I would once avoid. It's a shaky war at times, but I'm definitely feeling more confident in my ability to do what I seemingly thought I couldn't. I haven't consulted a doctor before, but I've read a couple CBT books and took a 1-day coping with stress workshop that allowed for practical usage of CBT.

I haven't turned down a social invitation in almost a month!


----------



## CBT Junky (Jun 6, 2007)

Great job Ardrum! My road forward has been shaky as well but over time it has been a steady upward trend. Looking back I cannot believe how far I have come hence my moniker


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm improving in unpredictable ways. It's somewhat hard to explain, but I didn't expect to take some directions that I did. I'm ironically improving my quality of life through a variety of methods that do not feel like a struggle/battle at ALL (because it isn't). I never thought I could improve so much by "trying" so little, but my studies have been a very fruitful experience.

Being proactive is the most important reason why I've improved my quality of life so much.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

whats CBT????????


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

nevermind....i saw the link....


----------



## CBT Junky (Jun 6, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I'm improving in unpredictable ways. It's somewhat hard to explain, but I didn't expect to take some directions that I did. I'm ironically improving my quality of life through a variety of methods that do not feel like a struggle/battle at ALL (because it isn't). I never thought I could improve so much by "trying" so little, but my studies have been a very fruitful experience.
> 
> Being proactive is the most important reason why I've improved my quality of life so much.


That's AWESOME Ardrum :boogie I love your proactive statement! I am doing really well and hope you are continuing to make more progress as well. Keep in touch


----------



## CBT Junky (Jun 6, 2007)

bignate said:


> whats CBT????????


Read this link 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/for ... &sk=t&sd=a


----------

